# eCiggies - Juice Reviews



## Silver (19/12/13)

In my on-going quest to sample and find good tobacco juices I ordered some juices from eCiggies' new WILD RANGE. They say its a PG/VG blend, but not what the ratio is. It's 16mg nicotine. They only come in 10ml bottles at the moment. I'm don't know what is new about this range, but was prepared to give it a try.

The first one is Shisha Tobacco. Here is my review:

*eCiggies WILD RANGE - SHISHA TOBACCO (16mg)*

I don't like it

It has a very strong tobacco taste - but to my taste buds - it's like a fusion of tobacco and green tea. I can taste green tea on the inhale and green shoots or grass (if that's possible) on the exhale. My taste buds also pick up spices. It's quite strong and a bit overpowering. It does leave a strong aftertaste, but more of the green tea and green shoots than the tobacco. I think it is quite a good quality juice and those that like the taste will probably like it a lot. I just can't get to like it. It has quite a strong throat kick. Vapour production I found medium. *Overall, I don't look forward to vaping this and won't be re-ordering.* 

As an aside, I got a similar grassy/earthy flavour from the Heather's Heavenly Vapes Heavenly Tobacco flavour a while back. 

Equipment used : Protank 2 - Std 2.2 ohm coil (measuring 2.3 ohms on the iTaste) - Innokin iTaste battery - set to 7 Watts (implying about 4.0 volts)


----------



## Tom (19/12/13)

Shisha sounds promising though...just checked they got shisha with fruity addons too 

well, to find a certain taste its good to get 10ml juices anyway.


----------



## Silver (19/12/13)

Indeed they have.

I asked them what the difference was between Shisha Tobacco and the normal Tobacco.
They said the Shisha was a stronger double strength tobacco.

10ml is definitely more practical for sampling I agree. I suppose they will make the more popular ones at a later stage in larger sizes.


----------



## Tom (19/12/13)

in the EU you will soon ONLY get 10ml bottles. Then all overseas juice will be like that for us too....


----------



## Silver (19/12/13)

why is that?


----------



## Tom (19/12/13)

there was a lot of *** going down, some EU "politicians" wanted a ban on ecigs. They did not succeed tho, but there will be some kind of regulations....like max 20mg nic, smaller bottles, smaller tanks that need to be technically cleared that they are not leaking etc.

http://officeofchrisdaviesmep.creat...F8D7F8C5649A/B39C227C664CEF0AC5EC08CADFFC107B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/13)

Ok thanks Tom,

Checked out that article. Quite interesting

I see they want to *limit the nicotine concentration to 20mg/ml*. So I wonder what that does to those who want to do DIY? As for ready-made liquids, I don't see a problem with that for myself. I'm on 18mg and likely heading down the nicotine scale.

As for the *10ml container limit*, that's probably going to be bad for us all. I suspect this will drive up pricing, since the cost of packaging per ml of liquid will go up a lot. Now they just need to design a bottle that lets you get that last bit of juice out.

As for the *2ml tank limit on your vaping device*, hmmm... My largest tank is the Protank 2 at 2.5ml, but I don't think I fill it to the max - probably only 2ml or so. So probably won't affect me much. @Matthee, I wonder if the REO's 6ml bottle is considered part of the "device" or is it just a bottle subject to the 10ml bottle limit. This one will be interesting...

.


----------



## Andre (20/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Ok thanks Tom,
> 
> Checked out that article. Quite interesting
> 
> ...


The article is not very clear on this point: "_There will be a ban on liquids containing a higher concentration of nicotine than 20mg/ml and a ban on having more than 2ml of liquid in an e-cig. *That means there will be a maximum of 40mg (20mg/ml x 2 ml) in any one e-cig.*"._ Methinks this will be unenforceable anyhow. The sale of nicotine itself is not proposed to be regulated, so adjustment DIY should be possible. I have no doubt common sense will prevail in the end, it just may take some time to be legislated. As to the 6 ml Reo bottle, we shall have to see how they define an e-cig - also unenforceable imho. Anyhow, not to say SA will follow their legislation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (20/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> In my on-going quest to sample and find good tobacco juices I ordered some juices from eCiggies' new WILD RANGE. They say its a PG/VG blend, but not what the ratio is. It's 16mg nicotine. They only come in 10ml bottles at the moment. I'm don't know what is new about this range, but was prepared to give it a try.
> 
> The first one is Shisha Tobacco. Here is my review:
> 
> ...


Hey Silver1, i'm a bit confused with regards to Heavenly Tobacco having a grassy/earthy flavour. That particular juice is not one o their NET's and the tobacco is sort of hidden beneath the lovely layers of Caramel and Vanilla, i hardly taste the tobacco, one of my all time faves  Perhaps you're confusing with Dark Horse or Huntsman ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (20/12/13)

Hi Zodiac, I got hold of some samples of Heathers juices to try out. It was Heavenly Tobacco that I tasted the grassy/earthy flavour in. At the time it was strange since HHV mentions nuts, caramel and vanilla for that flavour. I didn't taste those at all. Who knows, but one thing is for sure, taste is very subjective and what some people taste may differ remarkably from others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (20/12/13)

Was it not maybe heavenly army?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver (21/12/13)

Don't think so CVS. But who knows, maybe it was.


----------



## WHeunis (28/7/14)

Hi again all!

Back for another review of my recently purchased goodies from Eciggies.co.za.

Today, after a few days of huffing, puffing, mixing, and all round vaping with this juice, here follows my review.
Please do note, that as with all things flavor related in life - these are only *MY OPINIONS*, and your results may differ.

*Eciggies.co.za, WILD Range, Cappucino Flavour.*







This juice from Eciggies.co.za comes in at 16mg Nicotine content, and is a PG/VG mix. PG/VG ratio is unknown to me, and not stated on the website, nor on the bottle.

Packaging is standard, with nothing particular standing out to criticize, nor hail about. Typical childproof cap is used for the bottle, although I will add that it was slightly friendlier to open than most others.
Once opened, the first thing to notice is the slightly longer, albeit fatter, needle-tip. On first glance, the tip appears to be too wide for smaller tank clearomizers, but looks can be deceiving, and it works just fine.

The juice itself has a very nice aroma with heavy tones of coffee and a very slight vanilla background. The raw juice has a very typical flavour, although slightly less bitter than most other juices I have tried.
The latter point is quite a tip in it's favour, as most vapers WILL end up with some juice in their mouth at some point in their vaping experiences.
Having a mouth full of juice is slightly less repugnant when the juice itself doesn't completely taste like a dog's ***...

Viscosity is pretty low, running quite freely. Caution might be advised when first tipping the bottle over for a fill, as its low viscosity can catch you by surprise.
The low viscosity leads me to believe by deduction only, and thus not necessarily true, that this particular liquid is slightly more PG than VG based.

Wicking on this liquid is very fast, mostly due to its aforementioned low viscosity. Using this liquid on it's own in my Aerotank Mini had a slight bit of overflow into the center tube, and thus had the slight drawback that I had to tighten up the airflow to adjust for the overflow.
This in turn will come back in the cloud production.

Initial burning (with no drawing on the device - just burn the liquid for a sec) gives a very pleasant aroma. Very powerful scents of coffee is immediately obvious. In difference to the raw liquid however, the slight vanilla scent has almost all but dissipated.

Flavor for this juice is widely varied on the vaping style.
Mouth to lung (standard smoker habit) hits are extremely dry, and flavour comes off very bland. The only flavour detectable at this point, to me, was the coffee flavour, and mostly on the exhale. The sweetness level of this juice is somewhat low, and doesn't lend itself very well to this style of vaping.
Deep lung hits is another thing altogether on this juice. The flavours really only show themselves in this style of vaping. The strong coffee flavour really takes center stage on the toungue, with a very pleasant but stealthy hint of vanilla on the exhale.
On deep lung hits however, the juice again leans my belief to it's slight dominance on the PG side of the mix, with a slightly higher throat hit than one would expect from an even mix.
Even though the juice performs well for flavour on deep lung hits, it is here that the lack of sweetness really starts robbing it for me. It comes off very harsh, and even dryer than mouth-to-lung hits. Continued vaping on this juice by itself is a bit tough...


The clouds...

Vaping on this juice is pretty standard, as far as cloud production goes. Nothing to complain about, nothing to commend on. Aroma is good, and you can be sure nobody will have anything to say about bad smells.
Turning up the voltage on the Aerotank Mink increased the cloud production slightly, but not so much that it would make very much of a difference.
Turning up both the voltage AND airflow on the Aerotank had very good results as far as cloud production goes, with the sad byproduct being a few drops of juice firing into your mouth. Not an altogether terrible juice to have in your mouth, but as with all other juices, not something you would order from a menu...


The mixing.

This, right here, is where this juice belongs.
Mixing it up on this juice is what will make me order it again. The flavours in this juice comes out so magnificently when mixed with some sweeter, softer juices. A good 80/20 mix with some RY4 (20 RY4, 80 Cappucino) is heaven. I found an even richer taste in 50/30/20 (Cappucino, Tobacco, RY4 - in that order) with just enough sweetness to make the flavours pop (Tobacco flavours tested from Hangsen, Twisp, and some homebrew from a friend - brands unknown).

As a background mixer, this juice is hard to mute. Even going as low as 5% Cappucino with various other mixes, that distinct coffee flavour still manages to pop it's head up and say hello on both the tongue and the exhale.

Like I said at the beginning on this section; Mixing is what will make me re-order this juice again and again.



All said and done, some short and opinion-based ratings:

Presentation: 5/10
Packaging: 6/10
Raw taste/aroma: 8/10
Burnt aroma: 7/10
Standalone vape flavour/aroma: 7/10
Mixed vape flavour/aroma: 8.5/10


Conclusion:
At R120/30ml, or R50/10ml (R4/ml and R5/ml respectively), this a very nice and price-conscious juice for mixing up your flavours a little. You wont be breaking any massive cloud or flavour records, but neither will you break the wallet.
There might be a pallet out there that will like this juice standalone, but for me, this juice really shines as a mixer.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/14)

Great review @WHeunis 
Thanks for taking the time to share your experiences.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (26/8/14)

I got this flavour in their 0mg 100% VG range( well, mixed with 100% VG, so probably 90+%) , needless to say a much thicker, but more subdued flavour vape, nice for the RDA deep straight to lung hits with dense clouds (ie throat friendly). This is definitely a soft,yet distinguishable, smooth coffee flavour. Went back to get more and some concentrate for mixing.


----------



## hands (27/8/14)

thank you for your review


----------



## rvdwesth (27/8/14)

huffnpuff said:


> I got this flavour in their 0mg 100% VG range( well, mixed with 100% VG, so probably 90+%) , needless to say a much thicker, but more subdued flavour vape, nice for the RDA deep straight to lung hits with dense clouds (ie throat friendly). This is definitely a soft,yet distinguishable, smooth coffee flavour. Went back to get more and some concentrate for mixing.


 
I also have this juice and I don't like it at all. Cant quite pinpoint it but I just do not like the taste at all. I have used it in mixes with everything under the sun, yet it still just doesn't work for me personally. In saying this I did try the Wild Range Fruit Mix and that was awesome, also my ADV is from eciggies, Joyetech Tobacco (VG) 16mg mixed with zero nic Dragon Juice Peanut butter.


----------



## Hooked (27/7/18)

*Wilde Draak Vape Sap*​

*

*
​Local Juice
Purchased from: eCiggies
Price: R200 / 60ml

Flavour Description: none

VG/PG: Unspecified
Nic: 4mg
Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watt: 80W

My comments: 

Wilde Draak Vape Sap (translation: Wild Dragon) is a new coffee juice which was launched a few weeks ago. There is no flavour description, but the picture which I saw on FB looked as though it would be a strong coffee – and that it is, but so much more too. 

The overriding flavour is a strong, dark roast, no-milk-or-sugar type of coffee. Then fascinating changes occur. At times, it has a slightly chocolaty taste, with just a hint of sweetness. I don’t experience this with every inhale. It seems to come and go and catches me by surprise – and a most delightful surprise it is! Nevertheless, the strong dark roast is ever present. It fills the mouth with a full, rich flavour which remains as an after-taste. All in all, this is one superb coffee and the only downside is that the VG/PG is unspecified.

Would I buy this juice again: Most definitely!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (27/7/18)

Thanks for that @Hooked !
Always great to know about a good coffee vape - and you have that department well covered!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/8/18)

*Vapor Dragon - Cappuccino


*​
Local Juice
Purchased from: eCiggies
Price: R200/60ml

Flavour Description: Cappuccino

VG/PG: 60/40
Nic: 4mg
Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

My comments: 
Dusty, musty and slightly bitter are the words which spring to mind when I vape this juice – sounds unpleasant, but actually it’s not. It’s a medium roast, with no milkiness. I didn’t like it much when I started vaping it, but it grew on me.

Nevertheless … 

Would I buy this juice again: No

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (12/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> If that is the case the local juice dudes will simply fill the gap[unless ''they'' start the same legislation in S.A.] and/or our local and home Concoctioneers will simply make ''enough'' for our needs .I decided to stop smoking because of constant price increases and ''sin tax'' on cigarettes. As well as for my own health and I, for one will not be intimidated by what and how much I may vape/mix/buy .10ml juice will last me half the morning, my tank can take 6 ml refill - so I'll need 5-10 mls to get through the day - Bullshxt.
> I would like to know if I buy nic in quantity and and store in fridge or cool dark place for how long will it stay useable ?



@ARYANTO Are you aware that you're replying to a comment that was made in 2013? When I joined the forum I also made the mistake of replying to a post, without looking at the date on which it was posted lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/18)

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO Are you aware that you're replying to a comment that was made in 2013? When I joined the forum I also made the mistake of replying to a post, without looking at the date on which it was posted lol


ja ARYANTO .... Pay attention .....sorry [stupid grin]

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (29/10/18)

*WILD RANGE - COFFEE



*​
*N.B. The Wild Range has been discontinued
*
Local
Purchased from: eCiggies

Flavour Description: Coffee

VG/PG: Unspecified
Nic: 10mg

Mod: TC40W; Nautilus atty
Coil: Commercial 1.6ohm
Watts: 10W

My comments: 

Because of the high nic strength, I used a different mod from my usual “coffee mod”, so that I could vape at 1.6ohms.

Wild Range is what I would describe as a bold coffee. It’s a strong, dark roast with an unpleasant dryness. I had a few puffs and that was enough. However, I left it in the tank overnight to settle and I tried it again the following day, but it was the same. 

Would I buy this juice again: 
I would not, but the question is irrelevant, as the Wild Range has been discontinued, due to the factory closing down.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (16/10/19)

​*VAPOR DRAGON - MOCHACCINO*
*(Local)*

*Purchased from:* eCiggies
*Price:* R150/60ml

*Flavour Description:* None

*VG/PG:* 60/40
*Nic:* 16mg (freebase)

*My comments: *

This is a high nic juice and although it’s freebase, I didn’t think it would go well with my usual coffee mod, so I vaped it in the Nord. The nic strength certainly gives a good throat hit!

It has a very strong, almost bitter flavour, far stronger than what one would expect of a mochaccino. Furthermore, the flavour is more that of a strong-roast coffee and not mocha. 

I can’t help wondering what this juice would be like in a lower nic strength. Perhaps the mocha would come to the fore?


*Would I buy this juice again:* I’m afraid not.

*Mod:* SMOK Nord 
*Coil:* Commercial – 0.6ohm

*Coffee Review #131*


​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 180496
> ​*VAPOR DRAGON - MOCHACCINO*
> *(Local)*
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review @Hooked
I do recall some of the Dragon juices were strongly flavoured

What you could do is take plain PG/VG mixed half half, i.e. 50%PG, 50%VG
And mix that half half with this juice
You will end up with a 8mg strength juice, which wont be nearly as strong

Flavour will dilute because the PG/VG is flavourless, but I doubt it will be an issue and the flavour will likely come through pretty well, especially on a more powerful vape setup

Give it a try if you get a chance, you might be surprised

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (20/10/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @Hooked
> I do recall some of the Dragon juices were strongly flavoured
> 
> What you could do is take plain PG/VG mixed half half, i.e. 50%PG, 50%VG
> ...



Ah thanks for the advice @Silver - I'll try it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

